# ORIGIN: Schwere Probleme



## rohan123 (5. März 2013)

Hi Origin-KollegInnen

Seit etwa zwei Tagen habe ich ein schweres Probleme mit EA`s Origin:

Wenn ich mich einlogge, erhalte ich von Origin die Nachricht, dass mein Konto bereits von einem anderen Computer benutzt wird. Ich kann nun zwischen zwei Möglichkeiten wählen: Trotzdem einloggen, was bestens klappt, oder in den Offlinemodus gehen. Der Offline Modus führt sofort zum Absturz von Origin, aber dieses Offline-Absturzproblem habe ich schon länger. Das ging nur ganz am Anfang, vor einem Jahr oder so perfekt. Mittlerweile ist der Offlinemodus für mich unbrauchbar.

Was aber sehr wichtig ist. Hat jemand von euch auch schon dieses "schon benutzt" Problem? Wenn ja, wäre ich für einen Tipp sehr dankbar. EA kontaktieren geht nicht, da ich kein Kontaktformular finde, nur FAQs.

Habe bereits gegoogelt und habe eine Site gefunden, wo ganz, ganz viele dieses Problem haben. Passwort ändern bringt laut den dortigen Postings nichts. Der Fehler besteht weiterhin. Ein Hack ist wird nicht vermutet, vielmehr ein Softwarefehler oder Serverfehler.

Und nun an EA:

Origin braucht ein Riesenupdate. Man hat das Gefühl, es befindet sich noch in der frühen Betaphase. Was das Programm crasht und Probleme macht, geht auf keime Kuhhaut.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. März 2013)

Die Plattform ist im Moment leider total fehlerhaft und einige Leute haben das Problem. Da hilft wohl wirklich nur ein Update Seitens EA.
Dieses "benutzt" Problem war bei mir gestern auch ständig. Da wurde aber nichts gehackt, sondern das ist irgendein Fehler in der Software. Vermutlich wenn sich die IP irgendwie geändert hat(durch Routerneustart z.B.), dann kommt die Plattform damit wohl nicht so recht klar.


----------



## rohan123 (5. März 2013)

Danke Shadow_Man für deine schnelle Antwort. Das beruhigt mich sehr. Na dann mal abwarten, was sich tut.
Wie gesagt, Origin hat schon mal viel besser funktioniert - fast so gut wie Steam. Nur muss ich bei Steam keine Daten von meinem Personalausweis angeben, wenn ich ein Game kaufen will. 

Na ja....


WE CAN IF WE WANT IT - WE CAN GET AS GOOD AS STEAM


----------



## JillValentine21 (6. März 2013)

Jo ich habe das Problem jetzt auch schon seit ein paar Tagen rein der Vorsicht halber habe ich aber mein Kennwort geändert^^ Die sollen das mal schnell beheben denn es kommt auch vor dass einfach so während des spielens die Verbindung unterbrochen wird


----------



## Chemenu (6. März 2013)

Ich hatte das Problem auch schon. Hab dann auch zuerst kurz überlegt ob jemand meinen Account gehackt haben könnte, aber da der erneute Login funktioniert hat dachte ich auch eher an ein Softwareproblem.
Ich hab Steam damals auch verflucht wegen dem Half Life 2 Debakel, aber Origin ist wirklich noch viel schlechter. 




rohan123 schrieb:


> WE CAN IF WE WANT IT - WE CAN GET AS GOOD AS STEAM


 I don't think so.


----------



## rohan123 (6. März 2013)

Wenn die Software mal abstürzt, kann ja vorkommen. Fehler können auch mal passieren, auch nach einem Update. Nur dieser Fehler mit dem benutzen Account ist halt schon erschreckend, weil man eben ewig ein ungutes Gefühl im Bauch hat. Wie komm ich dazu, dass ich einmal schlecht geschlafen hatte? 

Also - ich denke mittlerweile, dass dies ein Serverproblem ist - denn er wird so kurz unterbrechen, und wieder verbinden, dass er dann glaubt, der User hat sich zwei Mal eingeloggt.

Die Spiele gehen zumindest im Offline bei mir. Wobei ich auch hier erst online verbinden muss, und dann einfach die Verbindung kappe, da das offlineeinloggen zum Absturz von Origin führt. So was Angenehmes wie bei Steam, dass man einmal in den Offline-Modus schalten kann, und dann auch so starten, ohne Passworteingabe, wenn ich nicht online gehen will - na das kennt Origin natürlich nicht. Aber auch UPlay nicht.

Okay EA, wir warten... aber bitte beeilt euch. Danke.


----------



## SNAKEBYTES13 (6. März 2013)

Hm... bin bisher von solchen Dingen verschont geblieben. Steam macht bei mir schon eher mal Macken. Origin und auch Uplay laufen dagegen einwandfrei.
Ich habe da ja so meine Theorie...

Origin:"Hey, Uplay - alte Kanalratte!"
Uplay:"Was ist denn du kleine Datenkrake?"
Origin:"Meine geheime, aus den EULAs gelöschte, Verbindung zur Webcam zeigt mir, dass der dumme User gerade aufgestanden ist um sich ´ne Pizza zu bestellen."
Uplay *grinst breit*:"He he. Denkst du das Selbe, was ich denke?"
Origin:"Ja, wir könnten endlich die Welt erobern!"
Uplay:"Nein, du Produkt einer Datenfehlermutter... Kuck doch mal, wer da gerade im Offline-Modus ist und nichts mitbekommt..."
Origin:"Haha! AUF IHN!"

'$§"!%"§&/$!!

Steam:"Au, aua!
UPlay:"Jaaaa! Tritt ihm in die Speicherdaten!"
Steam:"Auuuu! Nicht schon wieder!"
Origin:"Tja, das haste davon! Dein fetter Papa ist schuld! MIR kann das nicht passieren, denn bei mir geht ohne permanente Online-Verbindung bald garnix mehr!"
UPlay:"Höhö. Er dampft schon."

*§"§%!!!!&%$

Origin:"Komm schon, mach ihn alle!"
UPlay:"Mann, wieso denn ich schon wieder? Immer soll ich die Drecksarbeit machen..."
Origin:"Hey! Dann red ich mit meinem Paps und du bekommst das supertollste Spiel aller Zeiten von EA für deinen Shop!"
UPlay:"Ja und? Ihr seid eh im Rückstand. Immerhin kann man bei dir schon Assassins Creed 3 kaufen."
Origin:"Hm... SHIT! Der dumme User kommt wieder. Schnell! Zusammen!"
UPlay:"OK!"

%&$§/$"(!!!!"§

User:"Verdammt! Wieso geht mein Steam schon wieder nicht?!"

Manchmal ist es mir dann so, als würde ich aus meinem PC ein kleines, leises Wimmern vernehmen. Aktuell bekomme ich davon aber nicht viel mit, weil es in Crysis 3 ständig rummst und kracht.


----------



## rohan123 (9. März 2013)

Hey echt super SNAKEBITES!! 
Toll geschrieben!

Kurz von mir:

Käufer: Ich hätt gern Far Cry 3 online bei Steam gekauft, und was muss ich dazu tun?

Verkäufer UBI und Steam:

Du musst dir bei mir einen Account anlegen, den mit nem guten Passwort schützen. Dann kaufst du`s ohne Bekanntgabe deiner Personalausweisnummer. Geht ganz einfach. Und wenn du es dann spielen willst, dann musst du noch einen UPflay Account anlegen, auch dort ein gutes Passwort anlegen, und dann kannste es spielen, wenn du alle zwei Acconuts aufgemacht hast.

Käufer: ??????? Solll ichs dann kaufen?

Origin: Jau, kauf bei mir Crysis 3 ich will deine Personalausweisnummer - biiiiiiiiite! Wer braucht schon Far Cry 3???
Steam: Kauf bei mir Crysis 3, das kriegstes ohne Ausweis.

Vernunft: Kaufs im Laden, da brauchst du nur einen Account: Uplay.

Uplay: Bin doch nicht spoooooo schlecht, oder?. Kannst ja auch offline bei mir spielen, denn das geht bei Origin nicht immer reibungslos.

Origin: Uff !


----------

